# Changing "limited" reg to "full" question.



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Can't remember if I asked this before or not. (So if I did, sorry.)

If a breeder sells a pup on limited, and their policy is that they will change it to full at a later date, IF certain conditions are met, (LIke hip certs and titles.), what happens if the owner meets the requirements, BUT something happens to the breeder in the mean time. (Like death.) Is the buyer just "out of luck"?

I mean a LOT can happen in the 2+ years between the puppy purchase and it being old enough to be xrayed AND titled.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I imagine you could be out of luck. I know i have it setup so if anything would happen who would take care of my dogs. I think lifting it would be up to the estate.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

From akc registration info:

If the owner of a dog or litter dies, AKC registration
forms can only be signed by the person authorized to
sign for the deceased. Before the AKC can accept the
signature of the person completing AKC forms for the
deceased, we must be furnished with authorization to
do so.
If an Executor or Administrator has been or will be
appointed for the decedent, a copy of the Letters
Testamentary, Letters of Administration, or the equivalent
document naming the person(s) or bank appointed
by the Court to serve as Executor or Administrator of
the Estate should accompany our Statement of Legal
Rights form.
If no Executor or Administrator has been or will be
appointed, the next of kin authorized to sign for the decedent
must complete a Statement of Legal Rights Form,
indicating his/her relationship to the decedent. The
Statement of Legal Rights form must be completed in its
entirety, signed and notarized before being submitted.
The signature for the deceased should appear as
follows on all AKC documents:
Print name of deceased (Date of Death)
Per: Signature of Executor, Administrator or
signature of next of kin (relationship to deceased)
If more than one person is authorized to sign, then
all signatures must appear on the AKC document. The
complete application and required fee should then be
submitted with the Statement of Legal Rights form.


so the estate of the deceased can handle it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks.









Doesn't effect me either way. This was just something I wondered about.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

AKC has a process for the estate to handle it. 

The other option is just to print out a whole bunch of the forms to lift limited, sign them, and stuff them in a folder somewhere. Then if something happens to the breeder, instructions can be left for whomever will step in to handle those matters to just grab one, fill the rest of it out and send it onto the owner when the situation comes up. Breeder's original signature is already on it.


----------

